# Lights on speakers



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

I have a friend who loaned me a set of Dan Sequerra speakers. These had a neat feature. Each speaker had a green and a red LED on the front. When pushed to a certain limit, the green LED would light up. When the speaker was driver really hard the red one would light up. 

My question is - how would someone go about making these lights DIY?


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

Those are cool, but all I really want is a single warning light. Would that be much simpler?


----------



## aceinc (Oct 24, 2006)

When you figure how to do it, you may wish to place the LED's at the bottom of a tube, it can serve as an alignment tool. If you can see the light, the speaker is within "n" degrees of facing directly at your eyes. The smaller in diameter, and deeper the tube the smaller the "n".

Paul


----------

